# Rooster Is Too Mean?



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Have a BR rooster and he's been pecking at the hens A WHOLE lot harder than usual. No blood yet, hopefully.
Thanks


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

A mean rooster around here gets the axe ... Just the way it is ...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Can you separate him for a bit? I have 3 barred rock hens and they are my most aggressive girls, especially to a newbie chicken.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Cull time......


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hahaha! Wish I had the guts to do that!


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Cull him ,ask some who knows how if you feel you cannot cull him . 
There are plenty of nice roosters needing a good home with a few girls.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

BarredRock123 said:


> Hahaha! Wish I had the guts to do that!


Then I agree with oakwood, you need to find someone who will. Ask around ...

Best of luck ...


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

My rooster has been a little agressive with me lately, bowing his feathers out and scaring me. I started using what I call the rooster stick. I point it at him and keep him at distance. I don't hit him with with it, although I have tapped his fuzzie butt a few times. No cull the Outlaw!!


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I think I may need a "rooster Stick" also... I have a Rhode Island Red boy named Roger, he is getting a little to big for his boots, I pin him down every now and again to let him know whose boss,(thanks to some very helpful peoples on this forum giving me good tips) it seems to work..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Part of the responsibility of caring for animals is having to do the tough stuff. You cannot pass along that bad behavior to the next owner that may have a young child. Do it yourself, or find someone who can.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm telling you, a long handled fishing net is good stuff for taking a rooster down a notch or two. I used one to cap over a mean little piss I had, or I could keep him at bay with it, when he had "that" look in his eye.


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I ain't giving up on my Roger The Rooster, he is mine for the long haul, I still remember him as a bossy little ball of yellow fluff.... I will keep at him, and a long handled fishing net sounds good to me, when he gets that look in his eye, the feathers gets fluffed and he wants to round me up...


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay, I took BootedBatam's advice and used a rooster stick. He's got the idea that when I come over with the stick, he shouldn't be pecking at the hens. Thanks!!


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Still working on it till he surely knows though


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Advice from me LOL My rooster scared me again this morning, fast out the gate ready to pounce. He knew I was scared. GRR! He wouldn't even let me walk to the shed for food. After three tries, I stared him down from the porch, he finally let me go to shed. I just got this rooster a coop and hennies and look how he treats me... What?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

A broom worked with my first rooster. If he got out of hand you just needed to sweep his butt and he would walk away bi*ching and moaning, but he respected the broom.

However, my MIL (heehee) was really weird the first time she came to visit after he was full grown. She went on the offensive and got out of her car, grabbed the fat plastic wiffle ball bat of the kids and went after the rooster for NO REASON. Rudy was a good boy, and he just needed the broom on occasion, but since we weren't home I guess she thought she knew what to do. Well, since she started it, he laid into her BUT GOOD. Her legs were pretty torn up and she had several puncture holes from his spurs. I can just imagine what it looked like, and I'm sorry to say I didn't get to watch!!!!

The funny thing is, he never did that to ANYONE else, just her. D*mn I miss Rudy, my Anti-In-Law Rooster!!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

He can do more than peck and chase you. He can lay you open, or lay open children. I was cut to the point that I thought I might need stitches, and others have had to have stitches. They aren't so cute when they are dangerous and harm small children.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> He can do more than peck and chase you. He can lay you open, or lay open children. I was cut to the point that I thought I might need stitches, and others have had to have stitches. They aren't so cute when they are dangerous and harm small children.


I agree ... I've seen what they can do and it is not pretty. I think that has a lot to do with the way I handle a mean roo.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I know about the children, something we haven't discussed on here. I tell my daughter to stick out her foot and that is how far she needs to be away from. I also told her not to bend down in front of him. She is good with the girls. She holds them and walks around, but Outlaw is watching her with the chickens. She knows where I keep the rooster stick, too. He calmed down today after being out for a while, we will see his attitude tomorrow morning. I might invest in the fish net. 

Glad the stick is working for you. I have also used the broom and a grabbed a chair to block him.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Part of the responsibility of caring for animals is having to do the tough stuff. You cannot pass along that bad behavior to the next owner that may have a young child. Do it yourself, or find someone who can.


 when your hens hatch out a batch for you the babys mite have that trait too. give the thing away on craigslist (explain the problem with him) & get yourself a better boy asap. i bet if he spent a few weeks in with my adult roos he would be a much better boy  good luck

piglett


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am worried for my children when they go out the back to play, I supervise all the time and watch Roger the rooster like a hawk.. I have told the kids to always keep him in their sight and never bend down to his level.. It is very worrying as we have had a problem with a old rooster who opened up my eldest boys ankle, which he is now no longer with us.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I had 4 roosters like that, 2 went to a farm and 2 had to be shot, I have a 16 mth old baby girl that was right at there level, and 2 attacked me and 1 attacked her twice, the other rooster just was nasty with the hens,


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I was ready this morning. Grabbed food and stick before opening door. Usually I just open the door, but this time, I peeked in. There he was ready to come flying out at me. I opened the door a little bit and then shut it. He ran right into it. Rooster stars. I made him stay in the coop all morning instead of letting him come out. When I went back out to let him out the second time, he was calm when he came out. I also made him wait. Rooster 1 ~ Kelly 1


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

BarredRock123 said:


> Have a BR rooster and he's been pecking at the hens A WHOLE lot harder than usual. No blood yet, hopefully.
> Thanks


But it will be too late when he does bring blood. Once he does that, he will never stop.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

patlet said:


> But it will be too late when he does bring blood. Once he does that, he will never stop.


 time to step up & get the dirty job over & done with


----------



## kathyg (Jan 17, 2013)

You have to be hard and lose the bird. No one likes this job but it has to be done.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

tigereyesblue76 said:


> Well I ain't giving up on my Roger The Rooster, he is mine for the long haul, I still remember him as a bossy little ball of yellow fluff.... I will keep at him, and a long handled fishing net sounds good to me, when he gets that look in his eye, the feathers gets fluffed and he wants to round me up...


 Next time you get him in th' net, pick him up, give him pets, feed him a little "goodie" a treat that he likes. Carry him around, pet him, hold him so that he's comfortable, find his "tickle spot". 
I don't care how mean he is, he's got a "tickle spot". Put him on a string, and you can then pick him up any time you want to. He'll tame right down with positive feedback. 
I've had roos considered "manfighters" that will become as docile as can be, when treated with gentleness, and respect. 
Don't be aggressive toward him, no matter how aggressive he is toward you, If he comes at you, just scoop him up, and cuddle him, it'll blow his little mind, and he'll come around to like being handled, but will no longer be aggressive.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

BootedBantam said:


> I was ready this morning. Grabbed food and stick before opening door. Usually I just open the door, but this time, I peeked in. *There he was ready to come flying out at me.* I opened the door a little bit and then shut it. He ran right into it. Rooster stars. I made him stay in the coop all morning instead of letting him come out. When I went back out to let him out the second time, he was calm when he came out. I also made him wait. Rooster 1 ~ Kelly 1


 That's when you just catch him in yer hands, and cuddle him. It'll blow his little mind.


----------



## PrecioustoHim (Sep 8, 2013)

If you breed a mean roo his traits will pass along to his little ones and become worse as time progresses. The responsible chicken owner is the same as a dog or horse owner. You cannot keep or breed bad traits. With chickens the mean ones must be culled out. Roosters that are mean to humans are just plain dangerous. You can't let anyone else have them because someone might get hurt. And if that someone was a child....well you get the picture. I had to put away 2 mean roos this summer that I raised from hatchings. Even though i handled them from day one they both tried to attack me. That was that. I do however have their brother and he has turned out nicely and treats his hens nice too. It is the way of the chicken world.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like you caused them to imprint on you and they got confused...and two roosters had to be killed because one more person didn't know how to raise male birds from chicks.

This article might shed some light on why you had "mean roos".....

http://www.usask.ca/wcvm/herdmed/applied-ethology/Bottle-raised males can be very dangerous.pdf

We not only have a responsibility for the breeding of traits but also for the correct handling of male livestock, including cockerels, if they are to grow up to be safe around humans.

I've been doing this for a long, long time and never had a "mean" rooster that attacked people from any of my flocks. All different breeds from all different genetics..all good birds. Can't be an accident.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Bee said:


> Sounds like you caused them to imprint on you and they got confused...and two roosters had to be killed because one more person didn't know how to raise male birds from chicks.
> 
> This article might shed some light on why you had "mean roos".....
> 
> ...


Interesting ... On a side note: Dairy bulls are dangerous, just like any bull can be. They are large and very fast on their feet.

We have a Longhorn bull getting ready to make the trip "up the mountain"... He is mean to his girls and the little ones. (It is in his nature) Something I do not want passed on in our herd.


----------



## MisUnderstood (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a BR Roo, he is about 2 yr old. About 3 months ago he started stalking & attacking me (seems like for no reason), I was able to grab him, hold him up and walk around with him for a while. He finally settled down. I pet & talked to him then put him down. He gave me an evil look but hasn't attacked me since. Now he gets close to me but he's just looking to see if I have treats. I guess he just needed to know who was in charge and he found out it wasn't him!


----------



## PrecioustoHim (Sep 8, 2013)

That is an interesting theory....but i have been raising chickens, and roosters/cockerels for many years and these are some mutts I inherited as hatching eggs, that are half barred rock and half who knows what, and this is the very first time I have ever had this happen, ever. And too, the hens from that batch have never been tame even though i have handled them from day one. I have had to banish one of them to the barn group from the regular shed just last week. Not for coming after me, but for going after one of the hens she has been living with for 2 years now. Plus she is kind of feral. 
Other chickens I have raised have never acted this way. The rooster that is still here, is much better than the rest of the group I hatched.
I occasionally approach him when he is roosting, both day and night, and pick him up and carry him around. 

Oh and in my experience, if you do not handle the cockerals at all when they are growing up they really do get mean, no matter how many of them are in the group.

I also know folks that have hand raised their roosters in a group and the roos live together in with a group of hens copacetically.

Blessings to you and yours.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Bee said:


> Sounds like you caused them to imprint on you and they got confused...and two roosters had to be killed because one more person didn't know how to raise male birds from chicks.
> 
> This article might shed some light on why you had "mean roos".....
> 
> ...


 That article is all well and good for livestock that nurse. But I feel that it doesn't apply to chickens, or at least gamefowl. 
Orphaned fowl can get along on their own from the egg. Albeit they need a brooder for a short time untill they get some feathers. They can be turned out, and will feed and water themselves from day one. Human interaction has only positive results as far as becoming "manfighter". 
I've had a few roosters to show aggression toward people, and found that by handling them regularly, they become quite docile. 
I don't do this anymore But back in the day, I learned how to "tame" a mean rooster, because the last thing you want is to handle a mean rooster packin' steel. All my roosters were as docile as could be toward people, and as hateful as all getout toward another rooster. And the way to make a rooster like people, and not attack people, is to treat him with respect, and handle him (gently, and with care) as often as you can.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

What does that man know anyway..he's only a professor of animal behavior at a veterinary college! 

I've been reading story after story for the past 5 years on roosters that attack people and around 90% of them start out "he was just the sweetest thing when he was little and we could hold him and pet him and feed him and then he just changed".

On the other hand, I've never handled a rooster unless necessary and only had one try to attack...that bird was _not_ raised by me and had only just arrived at my place. It was raised by someone who handled all their roosters as chicks. His brother was at my sister's house and he kept attacking so much that they finally had to put him down.

Three generations of women in my family have raised chickens with a rooster or two in every flock over many years...never had one make fight at us and we've never handled a bird unless it was needful.

These episodes of hand raised roosters are not isolated incidents and are so frequent as to become a rule instead of the exception...and apparently the animal behaviorists believe so too.

I'll have to respectfully disagree with you both.


----------



## galanie (Sep 10, 2013)

Got to agree with Bee on this one. Yes they need to be handled with respect and kindness but not as a doll baby. Like Bee, I too have read story after story about how sweet they were and could be held and cuddled and one day just turned. Sometimes picking them up does help. But only on those that you can pick up. Holding them to the ground does it too. But it's just a bit difficult to pick up and cuddle a bird that's attacking you. However if something works for you, by all means.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Bee said:


> I've been reading story after story for the past 5 years on roosters that attack people and around 90% of them start out "he was just the sweetest thing when he was little and we could hold him and pet him and feed him and then he just changed".


So where does that leave the other 10%... ?


----------



## galanie (Sep 10, 2013)

Those are called "Lucky"


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's usually called " the exception".... 

Hey, Galanie, girl!!! Where you been so long?? I missed you!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Well...when my BO rooster became a "teenager" he came at me and my reaction was to punt him across the run. When he regained his feet he thought about it for a while and made a decision. Fortunately for his future offspring he made the right decision. The was the first and last time he came at me.

He still stands between the hens and me when I enter the run. I enter slowly and ask him in a gentle voice if he would like to join the noodles for tonight's meal.

I have noticed that he does NOT like me wearing sandals into the coop. My toes almost test him beyond his ability to restrain himself.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

He sounds like a good flock master. I don't fault a rooster for guarding his girls...but he doesn't make fight at me while doing so or he would get cuffed around the ears. 

Toby gets to stepping towards the door if I say his name and point to the pop door...I never really need to, but I do it anyway just to put him through his paces now and again...it's nice to have a rooster that minds. He has been with me so long now that he knows his name.


----------



## galanie (Sep 10, 2013)

I had one that was just a mess. No matter what I did, he wanted to get me. I never let him of course and it got to the point that when he saw me coming, he'd give out the predator call. Which made me laugh like crazy but he never attacked me after the punishment he got. Mostly just scared the crud out of him, didn't really hurt him. In the end, he was delicious.

And hi Bee!! I've missed you too!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Okay we'll my rooster started getting cocky and trying to attack so I grabbed him and threw him up as high as I could... Now he won't attack anyone anywhere and he learned his lesson... Not abuse... A lesson  especially him being the one that was so nice a week ago and his sitters are so nice as well, he just got to the point so now, he's a good boy


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I bet that worked! I've never thrown up a rooster before.... but I bet that would teach him a lesson or two...if those spurs didn't stick in my throat.


----------



## PrecioustoHim (Sep 8, 2013)

Said rooster that is #3, his 2 bros were the meanies that I had to get rid of  , well I call him Fred now, he is truing into a good boy. I placed another hen out with him and his RIR hen last week, and at first RIR did not like that idea, but Fred stepped in a broke up the fight between Red and Zitkala the newbie. The next morning was the first day i let them outside the coop, so Zitkala would known where to return, and Fred emerged with Red in tow but noooo Zitkala. He went about not too far from the hole in the wall, softly clucking to Zitkala trying to get her to come out, but still no Zitkala, so he finally went in after her. His clucking turned a bit anxious before he went back in then turned soft again, a few minutes later he again emerged but this time Zitkala came too. Then Red jumped her, but Fred instantly broke up the fight and that was that they have been getting along ever since.
He is quite the guy. A very large Barred Rock! Too bad I need to sell him. he is not my breeding stock.  Bummer.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Bee said:


> What does that man know anyway..he's only a professor of animal behavior at a veterinary college!


 Some people have been educated beyond their intelligence. 



> I've been reading story after story for the past 5 years on roosters that attack people and around 90% of them start out "he was just the sweetest thing when he was little and we could hold him and pet him and feed him and then he just changed".


 Of course he just changed. He's not a peeper anymore. But whackin' him with a stick, or kickin' him accross the yard will only make it worse.



> On the other hand, I've never handled a rooster unless necessary and only had one try to attack...that bird was _not_ raised by me and had only just arrived at my place. It was raised by someone who handled all their roosters as chicks. His brother was at my sister's house and he kept attacking so much that they finally had to put him down.


 An unfortunate scenario. but he may have been rehabilitated, using the proper technique.
I've found very few "manfighters" that cannot be rehabilitated.



> Three generations of women in my family have raised chickens with a rooster or two in every flock over many years...never had one make fight at us and we've never handled a bird unless it was needful.
> 
> These episodes of hand raised roosters are not isolated incidents and are so frequent as to become a rule instead of the exception...and apparently the animal behaviorists believe so too.
> 
> I'll have to respectfully disagree with you both.


 Apparently you misunderstand my point. (or I misunderstand yours)
I fail to understand what you mean by "hand raising". Are you refering to those hatched in an incubator, then raised in a brooder, and finally after several weeks being turned out? Or are you referring to the taking of a single bird, and raising it as you would a new puppy, in your house?

I make it a point to handle my fowl at times when they need it. And I don't want them to be aggressive toward me when I pick them up.
I regularly inspect my fowl, for weight, bugs, worms, etc. that requires me to handle all 200 roosters, and about 400 hens, along with numerous peepers at any given time of the day or night. If any rooster shows aggression toward me, I'll just hold him, and carry him around for a bit. 
Their aggression, is out of fear, fear that you will hurt either him, or his hens. When he comes to learn that you are a benefit to him, and not a threat, he'll change his ways.
As to "hand raised" roosters, I've found that they'll do just like any otherteenager, and "flex their new muscles". The difference between roosters and teenage people is that roosters are smarter, and catch on quickly, to positive re-inforcement. They don't like to be kicked, or hit with sticks, and will retaliate with like kind. When treated with firmness and kindness, they will respond with like kind. And it doesn't take long at all. 
I had one of the meanest manfighters around. in a week or so, I had him to the point where he would perform on command. he learned that if I came around, he was going to get something good. Be that a scratch on his neck, or a piece of fruit, or a cricket, or a tummy rub. He became my best bud, not a mean bone in his body. He would come up, and stand still while I picked him up, and had my way with him. He would sit calm, while I sawed his spurs, and administered meds, etc. But he would not put up with roughness. If someone rough handled him, he'd let them know about it. But would not revert to his old ways.

The "cull 'em" attitude toward the manfighters, is IMHO a detriment to your flock. Just keep their spurs cut, and find out why they're so mean. Then un do it.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

" The difference between roosters and teenage people is that roosters are smarter, and catch on quickly..." 

LOL. Ain't that the truth? 

Lucky for me so far, I've never had to deal with mean roosters. They've learned from a very early age that I'm the boss although one is starting to get a little testy. Also, I've never had to deal with teenagers...my son is only 15 months although he's starting to test me too. Boys!! Ugh!


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

galanie said:


> Got to agree with Bee on this one. Yes they need to be handled with respect and kindness but not as a doll baby. Like Bee, I too have read story after story about how sweet they were and could be held and cuddled and one day just turned. Sometimes picking them up does help. But only on those that you can pick up. Holding them to the ground does it too.* But it's just a bit difficult to pick up and cuddle a bird that's attacking you. *However if something works for you, by all means.


 Shoot! He's the easiest one to pick up and cuddle! Just catch him as he flying toward you.  It'll blow his little pea brain. While ya got him, might as well worm him, and trim his spurs. Mabe give him a bite of orange. mabe a light dusting for mites as well. Shoot, just for the fun of it, let's get him on the work table, for a few runs, and flys. You'll be doing things with him (not to him) that are beneficial, and also handling him. But what ever you do, don't turn him loose untill he's sitting calm. Then set him down, and let him go.
Probably have to do this for a few days. But he'll get the message, and will leave you alone, (as far as aggression, but he'll become a pest for more)


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Bluerooster said:


> Some people have been educated beyond their intelligence.
> 
> *I agree.*
> 
> ...


For the most part, we seem to agree...but I'm not real down with giving belly rubs to roosters. I've noticed they do rather like their combs stroked..but I still don't sit around and do that either.  I respect their space and only inflict myself on them when I need to do so...and they are gentle enough to let me do that.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

>Bee,

Rather than quoting your entire post. It would seem that we're on the same page.
I've seen the results of roos being kicked, and what not by other people because the roos would come at them. Haven't done that myself. But have gotten some very high quality fowl for free because of it. 
The reason for cutting the sharp points from the spurs, is because the hens like it.
And the long spurs don't fit through the hitch on the tie cord. (American Games must be seperated lest they kill each other) Tie cords and "teepees" are the most cost effective way to do that. Hens remain in pens, for selective breeding.

You've never had a "manfighter"? Yet you've found it necessary to "tap" one on the back with a stick because he wanted to attack you? _That_, mydear, is a "manfighter". Any rooster that want's to attack a human, is a "manfighter".

I don't have that many fowl anymore. It just turned into too much of a full time job. And as I got older I had to downsize. But we had a great run while we were runnin'.  I'm down to a single roo, 3 hens, and several biddies, which BTW, need to be seperated, 'cause they're starting to "act a fool".


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

> You've never had a "manfighter"? Yet you've found it necessary to "tap" one on the back with a stick because he wanted to attack you? _That_, mydear, is a "manfighter". Any rooster that want's to attack a human, is a "manfighter".


Nah! That wasn't a manfighter...it was a young cock coming into sexual maturity that decided to attack my egg basket as I was walking to the coop. I decided to give him a lesson for doing so and it worked beautifully...no roosters were harmed in the making of the film and he never did it again.

The tap is a touch on the back or the head or tail, that makes them move along or leave to avoid the touch. A whack of the stick next to them against a wood floor creates a sound that startles them further. I find this kind of negative reinforcement works with just one lesson, so if one doesn't have the time for making sweet with the rooster, it's most expedient.

I find defensive maneuvers in these cases seem to only stimulate further attacks, from observance of other people and their interaction with rooster attacks. They run backwards, flailing or kicking at the rooster, which just makes them a target and encourages the bird. I like an offensive approach that is much like a top roo would use towards a younger one in the pecking order...a surprise attack with the sharp noise on the wood, and then not allowing him to come to the feeder by touching him here or there. It works and I like the fun of it all.

I've never been flogged by a rooster on my body, so I've never experienced these so-called man fighters, though I have seen other people who have them and actually tolerate that behavior on their property. Can't imagine why.

I don't call what my rooster did being a man fighter, but a youngster with too much vinegar in his pants and not much brains in the head. If his brother would have had the same lesson, he might be alive today instead of killed in a desperate rage by people who don't understand rooster speak. I eventually culled that rooster and found his testicles to be as big as persimmons...no wonder he was excited by an egg basket! 

I've never seen a hen damaged by spurs or even touched by a spur, so that's out of the realm of my experience as well, as the spurs on my roosters are too far up their legs to come in contact with the hen's body during mating. I've heard that game cocks are more aggressive with the use of their spurs and have to be kept separate, which is why I've never had any. Don't much care for fighting between animals at my place.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

True, Show 'em that you're at the top of the peckin' order. Also let 'em know that they get perks by you being at the top. 

I've had some roos that would, out of excitement of the moment, give the hen a flog at dismount. Also I've had hens with messed up feathers on her back due to being topped by rooster with long sharp spurs. So cut the spurs to about 1/2" and blunt, the hens like it, and they are easier to un-hitc from the cords. 
And I've also had some older cocks whose spurs length made it difficult for them to walk, so I trim them. A 14 year old rooster with 21/2" -3" spurs has a hard time walking, and sometimes the spurs grow in such a way as to not allow them to roost without hurting themselves, so I just alleviate those troubles by keeping them about 1/2" long. There is no pain involved, much like trimming your toenails, or your dogs toenails. And they don't mind it as well. 

I don't much like the fighting here as well, that's why I keep the roos seperated.


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

*I have found that the best training device is a squirt bottle. A bit of water and a recycled sqirt bottle will make you top dog in your hen house. *


----------



## cedar100 (Jun 27, 2013)

MisUnderstood said:


> I have a BR Roo, he is about 2 yr old. About 3 months ago he started stalking & attacking me (seems like for no reason), I was able to grab him, hold him up and walk around with him for a while. He finally settled down. I pet & talked to him then put him down. He gave me an evil look but hasn't attacked me since. Now he gets close to me but he's just looking to see if I have treats. I guess he just needed to know who was in charge and he found out it wasn't him!


See thts what most and all these people need to do in steed of killing the roo I have many Roos from farm to game and they all act them same to me they let me hold them like a baby and put my face to the face


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

We have a buff orpington rooster. When we got him this past spring he attacked every chance he got. You couldn't turn your back on him. At that point in time he only had 3 hens. We upped to 7, and then to 20. His attitude changed drastically when it went to 7. And he hasn't attacked anybody in almost 2 months. I'm not sure if upping his hen count is what did it, but we also started throwing grain out by hand too. Now every morning, when I throw oats in the yard, instead of pecking it from the ground, he prefers to eat from my hand. Maybe he'll come around. 

PS. When he would come running at us, we would turn on a point and stare him down. He would back off every time, shuffle his feet and walk away embarrassed. We only resorted to violence if we didn't hear him coming and he got to us. Never actually hurt him, just a swat, or foot tap towards the opposite side of the yard.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I have never heard the name manfighter before, but that sounds like what my Fancy was. He got the name fancy because when he was young he would dance for us. However he later on became a "manfighter" I ended up with stitches on my leg just from what his beak did to me. I also ended up with a crack in my bone. He was a great rooster, and then one day he just started attacking everyone. I had a neighbor buy him. I told them there were issues, and they said they would keep him penned up. However he is now running loose through the neighborhood. And people see him now and run. I have had the pleasure of meeting him at my gate a few times, and believe me he found himself at the wrong end of my stick.

I told my husband one more time like that and I personally will be shooting the rooster. I don't care if he belongs to the neighbors now or not. I wont be attacked on my property by him. When I go to my mailbox, I take a stick with me or I will never get back without him blocking my way to my gate. I actually met him a few days ago when I turned from the mail box, and started back towards the gate, giving him a small tap of the stick just makes him want to attack worse, so then I gave him a small pop on top of the head, which just seemed to tick him off. So once again I tapped him, just for him to grab my leg, and tear my pants. The next tap to his head was harder and I swore under my breath because I thought I killed him, he flopped around on the ground a bit, then got up crowed and walked away. I have seen Fancy take on pit bulls and end up being the winner. He is a rooster I will be happy to see on any ones table. I just hope he doesn't think he won the battle with me.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> I have never heard the name manfighter before, but that sounds like what my Fancy was. He got the name fancy because when he was young he would dance for us. However he later on became a "manfighter" I ended up with stitches on my leg just from what his beak did to me. I also ended up with a crack in my bone. He was a great rooster, and then one day he just started attacking everyone. I had a neighbor buy him. I told them there were issues, and they said they would keep him penned up. However he is now running loose through the neighborhood. And people see him now and run. I have had the pleasure of meeting him at my gate a few times, and believe me he found himself at the wrong end of my stick.
> 
> I told my husband one more time like that and I personally will be shooting the rooster. I don't care if he belongs to the neighbors now or not. I wont be attacked on my property by him. When I go to my mailbox, I take a stick with me or I will never get back without him blocking my way to my gate. I actually met him a few days ago when I turned from the mail box, and started back towards the gate, giving him a small tap of the stick just makes him want to attack worse, so then I gave him a small pop on top of the head, which just seemed to tick him off. So once again I tapped him, just for him to grab my leg, and tear my pants. The next tap to his head was harder and I swore under my breath because I thought I killed him, he flopped around on the ground a bit, then got up crowed and walked away. I have seen Fancy take on pit bulls and end up being the winner. He is a rooster I will be happy to see on any ones table. I just hope he doesn't think he won the battle with me.


carry a cooking pot ....maybe he will get the idea & go away


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

hildar said:


> I have never heard the name manfighter before, but that sounds like what my Fancy was. He got the name fancy because when he was young he would dance for us. However he later on became a "manfighter" I ended up with stitches on my leg just from what his beak did to me. I also ended up with a crack in my bone. He was a great rooster, and then one day he just started attacking everyone. I had a neighbor buy him. I told them there were issues, and they said they would keep him penned up. However he is now running loose through the neighborhood. And people see him now and run. I have had the pleasure of meeting him at my gate a few times, and believe me he found himself at the wrong end of my stick.
> 
> I told my husband one more time like that and I personally will be shooting the rooster. I don't care if he belongs to the neighbors now or not. I wont be attacked on my property by him. When I go to my mailbox, I take a stick with me or I will never get back without him blocking my way to my gate. I actually met him a few days ago when I turned from the mail box, and started back towards the gate, giving him a small tap of the stick just makes him want to attack worse, so then I gave him a small pop on top of the head, which just seemed to tick him off. So once again I tapped him, just for him to grab my leg, and tear my pants. The next tap to his head was harder and I swore under my breath because I thought I killed him, he flopped around on the ground a bit, then got up crowed and walked away. I have seen Fancy take on pit bulls and end up being the winner. He is a rooster I will be happy to see on any ones table. I just hope he doesn't think he won the battle with me.


 Catch him, box him up, and send him to me. I'll send him back in about a month, he'll be docile as a puppy, or prepared for your dinner.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I have just about had it with Mr. Fancy. I caught him yesterday trying to fly over my fence to get in my yard. If he ever does make it that far he will end up on my table. I don't tolerate that any wheres near my ladies. I don't want them bred for meanness. I have all my babies from the best rooster out there. Now if I was into fighting roosters that would be a different story.

I have started to see some of my 3 month old cockerels already showing aggression like Fancy, so now am wondering if this is a GLW trait if so then all of my GLW's are being culled. I can't have roosters fighting each other in the yard, and I surely can't have them fighting us people.

But Fancy is going to be seeing what the inside of my cooking pot looks like if I catch him trying to fly over my fence again. I don't want him near me or my girls.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Wyandottes are like that. Especially in a mixed flock they are a very dominant, assertive breed. I had major troubles with mine in the beginning picking on everyone else but I worked with the rooster and now he's really good. He's massive and even the babies push him around now.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Every single Wyandotte hen I've had down through the years in several different flocks was culled for temperament. Cranky birds with less than stellar laying..who needs 'em?


----------



## rameygamefowl (Oct 10, 2013)

I love gamefowl. And i have a few that i breed and the roosters are around 18 months and they are manfighters but i had a manfighter before a bill roberts spangle butcher and i handled him everyday and you could just walk up and pick him up


----------

